# May 2nd ride at bigwoods atv



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Were going to have a few ppl riding at bigwoods atv near pireway near shallotte i was going to see if any1 was down to ride lmk lol :rockn:


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

hey mudd how you like that spring setup you got? Any stall? oim runnin the maroon pri red sec n was thinkin of swappin to what you have....i also have the heavier weights on mine. You runnin skinnies or skinny wide setup on ur nine fives?


back to bigwoods lol sorry......ill b there this sat if you wanna come out..ive never been to bigwoods ha ha, jus recently moved frol


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

myrtle beach to florence so I never had a chance to go


----------

